# 10th planet Jitz/Eddie Bravo Sig Request



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

I only have a few "requirements" the rest you can go crazy with.

I want it to say Eddie Bravo somewhere and have the 10th planet logo. 










As well as a pic of when Eddie tapped Royler. I like this one, but feel free to use another if it works better.


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

I like it bro - can't wait to see the finished product. Love that you're giving Eddie the respect he rightfully deserves. The man is a JJ icon.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Life B Ez said:


> I only have a few "requirements" the rest you can go crazy with.
> 
> I want it to say Eddie Bravo somewhere and have the 10th planet logo.
> 
> ...


Nice...a challenge, i love challenges! 

I'm at work this saturday and sunday.

But i think i could work something for you on tuesday.

Patience.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Hope (you better) like it!


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

That is ******* sick man


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

Very slick Limba. Looks good on you LBE!


----------

